# Cost



## James Wrong (Dec 6, 2007)

What do you need and what does it cost to set up a very good FTA system?

Any info or help or advice will be helpful.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Depends on what you mean by "very good". You can set up a decent fixed (single-satellite) system for under $200 if you shop well. Add less than $100 for a motor. But there are always ways to spend more money. 

What do you need? It's spelled out here: http://www.ftalist.com/started.htm


----------

